

Ask HN: Do you run a non-tech business? - sufflo2

	The question is simple - tell us about your main business or side-business as long as it is not directly related to technology? Examples: Real estate, hair salon, catering, food truck, advisory services, tax accounting, etc.
======
sharemywin
usually there is a reason why your asking a question like that?

